# Styrian Golding aa 13%



## mongey (26/1/20)

So. So I’m brewing a beer as I type. Just finished the mash and waiting for the boil to start

I pull out the bag of Styrian I got yesterday and notice the printed label says 13.1% aa

that can’t be right can it ? Must be a misprint t ?


----------



## MHB (26/1/20)

Never seen Styrian over 6% most often in the 2-4% range.
So I suspect your right, probably meant to be 3.1% which sounds a lot more reasonable.
The Styrian at my local is listed as being 2.9%.
Mark


----------



## mongey (26/1/20)

Thanks mark. 

Had some mosaic for my next beer , a kviek pale ale and grain Bill was amenable , so I just transitioned to that rather the use the unknown hops. 

Will get them swapped out. It also possible the aa is right and they are just mislabeled hop name.


----------

